# Fast Food



## nemø (28. April 2009)

Wer andern eine Bratwurst brät hat ein Bratwurstbratgerät

Mich würds ma interessieren was ihr darüber denkt


----------



## Greshnak (28. April 2009)

PIZZA PIZZA PIZZA

mehrfachauswahl wäre nett, da ich burgerking auch liebe und von mcdonalds auch den einen burger ^^


----------



## nemø (28. April 2009)

Geändert


----------



## Greshnak (28. April 2009)

Toll und meine Stimme is schon weg, wer dies liest nochma für mich McDonalds und Burgerking ankreuzen (nur bei Geschmack, die anderen beide nich da finde ich Pizza am besten ^^)


----------



## EspCap (28. April 2009)

Pizza oder Burgerking (die haben einfach die besseren Burger und im Gegensatz zu McDon : Onion Rings <3) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem ist beim Burgerking die Chanche einen Verkäufer zu erwischen der Deutsch kann und größer als die Theke ist deutlich höher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. April 2009)

kochloeffel =??


----------



## Greshnak (28. April 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kochloeffel =??




Das ist das womit Mami dein Essen macht ^^
Der steht für selbstgekocht usw, also selber kochen statt Fastfood.


Oh wohl dann doch nich sry habs falsch verstanden ^^



VIELEN DANK WEGEN DEM THREAD BIN ICH JETZT SOWASVON HUNGRIG


----------



## nemø (28. April 2009)

Ist sowas wie Bürgerking und mcd bloss viel schlechter xD
und die ham auch hänchen
Ohh Hänchen


----------



## Deanne (28. April 2009)

Ich mag kein Fastfood. Wenn ich unterwegs bin und etwas besonderes essen will, geh ich zur Sushi-Bude meines Vertrauens und esse eine Schüssel Ramen. Mit dem ganzen fettigen Zeug kann ich wenig anfangen. Vor allem für Vegetarier ist ja sowieso wenig dabei.


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich mag kein Fastfood. Wenn ich unterwegs bin und etwas besonderes essen will, geh ich zur Sushi-Bude meines Vertrauens und esse eine Schüssel Ramen. Mit dem ganzen fettigen Zeug kann ich wenig anfangen. Vor allem für Vegetarier ist ja sowieso wenig dabei.


sofern du aus berlin kommst muss ich dir einfach "Makotos" empfehlen. ist ein sehr leckerer ramenshop nahe Alex


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Ich finde Burger King besser als Mc.

Und Sushi ist seeehhhr lecker.


----------



## Klunker (28. April 2009)

wobei ich das auftau sushi nicht emphelen kann, der reis ging und meine geliebten Hoso-Makis waren auch ganz, eigentlich alle Makis =) Ich habe dann noch die Anleitung ausprobiert. Wasabi paste mit der Soya Sauce in einer Schüssel mischen...maki reingetunkt, der ganze wasabi bleibt natürlich dran hängen, gegessen..fast vom Stuhl gefallen, meine Freundin hat fast en Herzkollaps bekommen, bin anscheinend otal rot angelaufen, obwohl ich sowas eigentlich super vertrage Oo


----------



## Deanne (28. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> sofern du aus berlin kommst muss ich dir einfach "Makotos" empfehlen. ist ein sehr leckerer ramenshop nahe Alex


Ich komme aus der Nähe von Düsseldorf. Und da es dort die größte Ansiedlung von Japanern in Europa gibt, ist mein Bedarf an guten Sushi-Bars, Okonomiyaki-Restaurants etc. ziemlich gedeckt.  Trotzdem danke.

Was Auftau-Sushi betrifft, so kann man das meistens vergessen. Wenn man sich etwas mit gutem Sushi auskennt, fällt der Unterschied sofort sehr deutlich auf. 
Für einen Anfänger ist es ganz okay, aber auf Dauer einfach keine Alternative.


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

ich sagte nichts von sushi, ich ess ja nichtmal fisch , bis auf einmal wo mir mein tunesischer onkel ein haisteak als rindfleisch verkauft hat. ich hatte mich bloß gewundert warum es so extrem zart war^^


----------



## Deanne (28. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich sagte nichts von sushi



Ramen, Udon und co. sind in meinem Posting in "Sushi-Bars" inbegriffen. Ich wollte jetzt nicht extra Sushi-Bars, Okonomiyaki- bzw. Teppanyaki-Restaurants und Restaurants, die auf Nudeln spezialisiert sind, einzeln aufführen. Zudem es in Düsseldorf auch in normalen Sushi-Restaurants großartige Ramen und Soba gibt. Und dort, wo selbst Japaner in der Mittagspause einkehren, kann das Essen nicht schlecht sein. 
Wer ein Freund der japanischen Küche ist, für den ist Düsseldorf das Paradies.

Abgesehen davon, fehlen mir bei der Umfrage einige Antwortmöglichkeiten. Was ist mit Döner oder der schnellen Portion Nudeln vom Chinesen?


----------



## Eratic (28. April 2009)

Ganz klar PIZZA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (28. April 2009)

Mit frischem sushi kenne ich mich auch aus, bevorzuge es auch wie man sich denken kann, und wie gesagt diese auftau sushi...einmal und nie wieder..würg. Der Lachs war so schlimm :/  mhm ich habe hir noch Pokemon Curry rumstehen^^ Aber vom China Express am hbf nimmt man auch gerne mal ne kleine packung gebratene nudeln, hühnchen mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giuzz (28. April 2009)

MC Donalds rulez


----------



## Klunker (28. April 2009)

Achja bei den Antwortmöglichkeiten. 3 Kreuze bei Subways =)


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2009)

McD einfach nur lecker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. April 2009)

Meine Stimme geht an die Dönerbuden.


----------



## Pente (28. April 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Meine Stimme geht an die Dönerbuden.


Würde meine auch gehen ... fehlt nur in der Auswahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei uns kann man den Döner sogar nach hause liefern lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

alle döner außerhalb von berlin kann man einfach nicht essen und das nicht nur wegen den unverschämten preisen >.<
meine stimmen gingen übrigens an subways, zwar ist das extrem teuer aber auch jedes mal super lecker^^


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Bei uns gibt es leckere Döner. (@ Mookuh: ganz normale Döner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

dann komm nach berlin und ess nen döner für 2€^^


----------



## Melih (28. April 2009)

Ich bin kein Fastfood fan, ich koche selber, wenn ich mal lust auf fastfood habe, dann geh ich zur Dönerbude meines vertrauens und bestell mirn Döner mit alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: Shushi schmeckt lecker, aber ich hab mal das grüne sahnenzeug was manchmal dabei ist, ohne beilage gegesen, und ich will es nie wieder machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ps: Shushi schmeckt lecker, aber ich hab mal das grüne sahnenzeug was manchmal dabei ist, ohne beilage gegesen, und ich will es nie wieder machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach warum denn nicht? Jean Reno macht das auch gern^^
das zeug ist übrigens eine meerettichpaste gennant Wasabi


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2009)

Ich weiss nicht wie es bei euch im Deutschland so ist. Aber ich kenne weder Mr Bratwurst, ne Pommesbude, noch den Kochlöffel. 

Zur Abwehr: Bin Schweizer und lebe ziemlich auf dem Land im Dörfchen^^


----------



## Melih (28. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das zeug ist übrigens eine meerettichpaste gennant Wasabi



genau das mein ich, aber ohne beilage is das ungenießbar :/


----------



## Thront (28. April 2009)

aber wie man halt mal "bürger-king" geschrieben hat.. genial


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2009)

Wem's nicht aufgefallen ist. Der Threat-Ersteller schrieb ind er Umfrage:

- Bürgerking
- Börgerking
- Burger King

-dazu noch in der 2en: Mrt Bratwurst
-Pommesbu*d*e, mit einem *d* 
-Hä*h*nchenmann mit einem *h*

Wichtige Details. Sollte man unbedigt berücksichtigen!








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

pizza/dönner/mc mag sie alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (29. April 2009)

Da die beste Pizzaria aller Zeiten direkt um die Ecke (wo ich wohne) ist kann ich mich weder über geschmack und Lieferzeit beklagen...also

PIZZA AN DIE MACHT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (29. April 2009)

Mc Donalds ist auch mein Favorit.
Weils mir dort einfach am besten schmeckt. (Esse lieber Chiggen-Nuggets)
Allerdings wirds da immer teurer... -.-
Wenn ich mir was bestell, dann was vom Italiener.
Hol mir aber auch gern n Döner oder was bei der Imbissbude.


----------



## Deanne (29. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> dann komm nach berlin und ess nen döner für 2&#8364;^^



Es gibt auch außerhalb von Berlin großartige kulinarische Möglichkeiten. Als ich das letzte mal da war, war ich nicht so begeistert. Als vegetarischen Döner bekam ich da ein aufgeschnittenes Fladenbrot mit ein paar Salatblättern in die Hand gedrückt. Okay, günstig ist es wirklich, aber überzeugt hat mich das Angebot nicht. Hier im Ruhrpott bspw. kriegt man an jeder Ecke einen richtig guten Döner. Oft sogar mit hausgemachter Falafel und ausgefallenen Saucen. Den besten Döner hab ich bisher in Essen gegessen, wobei man auch in Pforzheim (BaWü) verdammt gute bekommt.


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

bei meiner aussage gings mir eher um den preis, ich weis noch wie schockiert ich war als ein dönermann an der ostsee glatte 6 okken für das teil mit saziki(!!!) haben wollte und es noch frech den leckersten döner nannte.

edit: ich persönlich würde berlin auch nicht als kulinarischen höhepunkt betrachten, das war für mich china town in san francisco^^


----------



## Deanne (29. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> edit: ich persönlich würde berlin auch nicht als kulinarischen höhepunkt betrachten, das war für mich china town in san francisco^^



Dann solltest du mal nach Thailand kommen. Es gibt nichts besseres, als frisch zubereitetes Essen aus der Garküche. Und das unter freiem Himmel.


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

thai ist nicht so meins, ess nicht allzu gern scharf außer bei na currywurst^^
neben asiatischen essen, bevorzug ich eigentlich am liebsten die heimische küche, heißt schintzel wiener art sowie die ente mit klößen und rotkohl von meiner oma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (29. April 2009)

Pommesbude um die Ecke > all

schnellsten Service hat immer noch McDoof
weil die müssen einem das ja nur kalt aufs Tablett knallen ;/ und das geht ja ruckzuck -.-


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. April 2009)

Big King XXL Menü beim BurgerKing!


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Burger King > KFC > Subway >>>>>>>>> Macdonalds


----------



## Leviathan666 (29. April 2009)

Als fanatischer WoW Spieler natürlich der Pizza Lieferservice. Exklusive Geschmacksbomben in unter 30 Minuten zu einem Superpreis, das muss so sein. ^^


----------



## Gored (29. April 2009)

naja als ich noch fleisch gegessen hab wars definitiv burger king mit seinem big king xxl menü mit bacon ! seit dem ich vegetarier bin bevorzuge ich subway auch wenns meiner meinung nach viel zu teuer ist. bei mc donalds ess ich meistens nur pommes und die jeweiligen beilagen die sie immer im angebot ham, käsebällchen,käseecken etc...


----------



## marion9394 (29. April 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> naja als ich noch fleisch gegessen hab wars definitiv burger king mit seinem big king xxl menü mit bacon ! seit dem ich vegetarier bin bevorzuge ich subway auch wenns meiner meinung nach viel zu teuer ist. bei mc donalds ess ich meistens nur pommes und die jeweiligen beilagen die sie immer im angebot ham, käsebällchen,käseecken etc...



wie wird man den vegetarier wenn man mal gerne burger gegessen hat?

@Leviathan666: jo genau so seh ich das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pizzadienst is einfach unschlagbar


----------



## Stancer (29. April 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> naja als ich noch fleisch gegessen hab wars definitiv burger king mit seinem big king xxl menü mit bacon ! seit dem ich vegetarier bin bevorzuge ich subway auch wenns meiner meinung nach viel zu teuer ist. bei mc donalds ess ich meistens nur pommes und die jeweiligen beilagen die sie immer im angebot ham, käsebällchen,käseecken etc...



Dafür sind die Sachen von Subway deutlich frischer und noch halbwegs gesund. Nen halbes Sandwich kostet ja 3-4€ und schon danach merkt man ein gutes Sättigungsgefühl.
Bei McD oder BK kannst doch Cheeseburger wie verrückt in dich reinschaufeln, ohne das man Satt wird und wenn dann hat man nach 1Std wieder Hunger. 
McD und BK sind halt einfach qualitaiver Müll, es schmeckt das stimmt aber es ist pures Gift für den Körper.

Da muss man sich nicht wundern, das die Leute immer dicker werden, wenn ein normales Big Mac Menü schon den kompletten Energiebedarf eines Tages deckt. Aber meist kommt da nochn Cheesburger oder paar Chicken Nuggets dazu usw.

Insgesamt geh ich vielleicht einmal im Monat zu McD oder BK aber auch Subway geh ich nur hin, wenns keine andere Möglichkeit gibt. Selber kochen macht immernoch am meisten Spass und dort kann man auch gesunde Sachen essen, die schmecken und auch schnell gemacht sind !!!


----------



## Deanne (29. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> wie wird man den vegetarier wenn man mal gerne burger gegessen hat?



Die wenigsten Vegetarier und Veganer leben seit ihrer frühen Kindheit fleischlos. Ich habe früher auch gerne Hähnchen und Fischstäbchen gegessen, aber wenn man sich dazu entschieden hat, darauf zu verzichten, fehlt einem das auch nicht wirklich. Man wird ja nicht Veggie, weil einem Burger und co. nicht schmecken, sondern aus Überzeugung.


----------



## marion9394 (29. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Die wenigsten Vegetarier und Veganer leben seit ihrer frühen Kindheit fleischlos. Ich habe früher auch gerne Hähnchen und Fischstäbchen gegessen, aber wenn man sich dazu entschieden hat, darauf zu verzichten, fehlt einem das auch nicht wirklich. Man wird ja nicht Veggie, weil einem Burger und co. nicht schmecken, sondern aus Überzeugung.



und da kann man so einfach von heute auf  morgen sagen man isst das nicht mehr? sorry wenn ich jetzt ganz blöd frage, aber aus welchen gründen kann man denn vegetarier sein? willst du einfach nicht das die viecherl getötet werden? 
ich krieg zb auch jedes mal einen terroranfall wenn ich rohes fleisch schneiden oder anfassen muss - da vergehts mir dermaßen... allerdings krieg ich richtigen entzug wenn ich kein fleisch esse... wenn ich wohl selber jagen und schlachten müsste würd ich wohl auch drauf verzichten

hab jahrelang neben einem bauernhof gewohnt, wenn man die dreckigen, mies behandelten viecher sieht, vergehts einem auch ordentlich...


----------



## Deanne (29. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> und da kann man so einfach von heute auf  morgen sagen man isst das nicht mehr? sorry wenn ich jetzt ganz blöd frage, aber aus welchen gründen kann man denn vegetarier sein? willst du einfach nicht das die viecherl getötet werden?
> ich krieg zb auch jedes mal einen terroranfall wenn ich rohes fleisch schneiden oder anfassen muss - da vergehts mir dermaßen... allerdings krieg ich richtigen entzug wenn ich kein fleisch esse... wenn ich wohl selber jagen und schlachten müsste würd ich wohl auch drauf verzichten



Ja, das kann man durchaus. Ich esse seit 23 Jahren kein Fleisch mehr und ernähre mich seit einiger Zeit sogar weitestgehend vegan. 

Ich bin Vegetarier geworden, weil ich als Kind auf einem Klassenausflug zum Bauernhof in eine Schlachterei geführt wurde. Das hat mir gereicht. Wenn man erst die Lämmer und die Kälbchen streicheln darf und dann erklärt bekommt, wie man diese zu Wurst verarbeitet, hinterlässt das einen bleibenden Eindruck. Ich habe damals von einem Tag auf den anderen kein Fleisch mehr gegessen und es bis heute auch nicht mehr getan. Und mir hat nie etwas gefehlt. Weder damals, noch heute. Auf Fleisch zu verzichten, ist reine Willenssache. 
Ich liebe Tiere und lehne es strikt ab, dass diese gequält und getötet werden, nur damit wir Menschen unser Schnitzel essen können. 

Inwiefern man das mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann, möge aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## marion9394 (29. April 2009)

okay - ich verstehe - das ist dann wirklich nicht schön.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Inwiefern man das mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann, möge aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



ich glaube die ganze "kunst" daran ist einfach nicht darüber nachzudenken wo das Fleisch herkommt... das das Schnitzel mal gegessen und geschlafen hat und uns mal mit großen augen angeguckt hätte...


----------



## Davatar (29. April 2009)

Wo ist die Dönerbude meines Vertrauens?


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2009)

Ich finde es schlimm wie immer alle Vegetarier und Veganer kommen und reden von wegen quälerei und töterei. Völliger schwachsinn.


----------



## Deanne (29. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich finde es schlimm wie immer alle Vegetarier und Veganer kommen und reden von wegen quälerei und töterei. Völliger schwachsinn.



Genau aus diesem Grund lehne ich es eigentlich ab, dieses Thema zu diskutieren. Ich als Vegetarier toleriere omnivor lebende Menschen, werde aber im Gegenzug oft nicht toleriert. Ziemlich traurig, wie ich finde. Selbst als Nicht-Vegetarier sollte man informiert darüber sein, dass ein Schnitzel nicht aus Schnitzelblumen gemacht wird. Marion hat gefragt, aus welchem Grund man sich vegetarisch ernährt und ich habe meine Beweggründe ehrlich und offen genannt, ohne dabei in einen vorwurfsvollen Ton zu verfallen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Was ist daran falsch?


----------



## Kono (shat) (29. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> und da kann man so einfach von heute auf  morgen sagen man isst das nicht mehr? sorry wenn ich jetzt ganz blöd frage, aber aus welchen gründen kann man denn vegetarier sein? willst du einfach nicht das die viecherl getötet werden?
> ich krieg zb auch jedes mal einen terroranfall wenn ich rohes fleisch schneiden oder anfassen muss - da vergehts mir dermaßen... allerdings krieg ich richtigen entzug wenn ich kein fleisch esse... wenn ich wohl selber jagen und schlachten müsste würd ich wohl auch drauf verzichten
> 
> hab jahrelang neben einem bauernhof gewohnt, wenn man die dreckigen, mies behandelten viecher sieht, vergehts einem auch ordentlich...


ja kann man, von heute auf morgen
lebe seit einem jahr als veganer. am anfang nicht einfach, vor allem weil man merkt, wieviel lebendes und totes tier, in unserem essen ist, aber es geht.

mein beweggrund war der film earthlings http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3664359489218547625 falls es jemanden interessiert. sollte man sich aber im ganzen anschauen. film, bzw reportage dauert über eine stunde


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund lehne ich es eigentlich ab, dieses Thema zu diskutieren. Ich als Vegetarier toleriere omnivor lebende Menschen, werde aber im Gegenzug oft nicht toleriert. Ziemlich traurig, wie ich finde. Selbst als Nicht-Vegetarier sollte man informiert darüber sein, dass ein Schnitzel nicht aus Schnitzelblumen gemacht wird. Marion hat gefragt, aus welchem Grund man sich vegetarisch ernährt und ich habe meine Beweggründe ehrlich und offen genannt, ohne dabei in einen vorwurfsvollen Ton zu verfallen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Was ist daran falsch?


Weil in den meisten fällen die Tiere weder misshandelt , noch gequält werden und das Tier vom Schlachter durch einen gezielten Schuss mit der Nagelpistole in weniger als 1 Sekunde getötet wird. Die begründung von wegen quälerei und brutalen Tötungsarten finde ich nicht nachvollziehbar.

Ausserdem ist es völlig idiotisch sich über ein paar tausend Jahre zur ultimativen Killermaschine zu entwickeln und an der obersten Stelle der nahrungskette zu stehen um dann Blümchen zu essen. Sorry aber das was ihr macht ist gegen die Natur.

Ausserdem esst ihr meinem Essen das Essen weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (29. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ja, das kann man durchaus. Ich esse seit 23 Jahren kein Fleisch mehr und ernähre mich seit einiger Zeit sogar weitestgehend vegan.
> 
> Ich bin Vegetarier geworden, weil ich als Kind auf einem Klassenausflug zum Bauernhof in eine Schlachterei geführt wurde. Das hat mir gereicht. Wenn man erst die Lämmer und die Kälbchen streicheln darf und dann erklärt bekommt, wie man diese zu Wurst verarbeitet, hinterlässt das einen bleibenden Eindruck. Ich habe damals von einem Tag auf den anderen kein Fleisch mehr gegessen und es bis heute auch nicht mehr getan. Und mir hat nie etwas gefehlt. Weder damals, noch heute. Auf Fleisch zu verzichten, ist reine Willenssache.
> Ich liebe Tiere und lehne es strikt ab, dass diese gequält und getötet werden, nur damit wir Menschen unser Schnitzel essen können.
> ...


Da unterscheiden sich wohl die Gemüter. Ich hab auch als Kind gesehn wie ein Schwein geschlachtet und zum ausbluten aufgehängt wurde. Wirklich schön fand ichs nicht, dennoch hab ich nacher davon gegessen. Tiere sind halt nun mal unter Anderem zum essen da, das ist der Kreislauf des Lebens: fressen und gefressen werden. Mit Gewissen hat das meiner Meinung nach nichts zu tun. Das Tier würde Dich genauso fressen wenn es die Möglichkeit hätte.
Aber wenn jemand Vegetarier ist soll ers sein, find ich ok. Veganismus hingegen kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, vor allem weil die Veganer mit denen ich bisher zu tun hatte recht radikal waren. Wenn die dann die Ernährung ihrer Kinder zusätzlich beschneiden find ich das überhaupt nicht in Ordnung. Eier und Milch gehören einfach zu einer vernünftigen Ernährung dazu und das kann man nicht mit chemischen Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln ersetzen, zumal diese ja die Nahrung ergänzen und nicht ersetzen sollen.



marion9394 schrieb:


> und da kann man so einfach von heute auf  morgen sagen man isst das nicht mehr? sorry wenn ich jetzt ganz blöd frage, aber aus welchen gründen kann man denn vegetarier sein? willst du einfach nicht das die viecherl getötet werden?
> ich krieg zb auch jedes mal einen terroranfall wenn ich rohes fleisch schneiden oder anfassen muss - da vergehts mir dermaßen...


Auch da unterscheiden sich die Gemüter. Wenn ich ein saftiges, rohes Steak sehe steigt in mir eindeutig die Fleischeslust. Aber ich kann mir das dann halt auch gut gebraten vorstellen. Anfassen find ich überhaupt nicht speziell.



> hab jahrelang neben einem bauernhof gewohnt, wenn man die dreckigen, mies behandelten viecher sieht, vergehts einem auch ordentlich...


Naja, als ich in Holland mal auf nem Bauernhof war verging mir auch die Lust auf holländische Milch. Was ich da gesehen habe beschreibe ich hier besser nicht...Aber bei den Bauernhöfen bei uns in der Region werden die Tiere gut behandelt und das sieht man ihnen auch an. Kommt halt immer drauf an woher man seine Waren bezieht. Dass Aldifleisch nicht unbedingt in 5-Sterne-Bauernhöfen produziert wird dürfte klar sein.


Was ich übrigens ganz und gar nicht ernst nehmen kann sind diese Möchtegern-Vegetarier die behaupten kein Fleisch zu essen, aber Fisch oder sogar Huhn dann doch...viel scheinheiliger gehts dann ja wohl auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Deanne (29. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Weil in den meisten fällen die Tiere weder misshandelt , noch gequält werden und das Tier vom Schlachter durch einen gezielten Schuss mit der Nagelpistole in weniger als 1 Sekunde getötet wird. Die begründung von wegen quälerei und brutalen Tötungsarten finde ich nicht nachvollziehbar.
> 
> Ausserdem ist es völlig idiotisch sich über ein paar tausend Jahre zur ultimativen Killermaschine zu entwickeln und an der obersten Stelle der nahrungskette zu stehen um dann Blümchen zu essen. Sorry aber das was ihr macht ist gegen die Natur.



1. Das finde ich etwas oberfllächlich betrachtet. Was ist beispielsweise mit der systematischen Verfütterung von Exkrementen und Antibiotika? Die haben wir Vegetarier uns nicht ausgedacht. Es ist nun mal Tatsache, dass viele Fleischproduzenten die hohen Kosten, die eine humane Haltung und Tötung von Schlachttieren mit sich bringt, scheuen und die Tiere lieber in in engen Transportern durch die Weltgeschichte karren. Um das zu bemerken, muss man kein Vegetarier sein. Viele meiner Freunden greifen mittlerweile auf Fleisch von Bio-Bauern zurück, weil viele große Unternehmen nur im Sinne ihres Profits arbeiten und sich dabei wenig darum kümmern, ob die für die Nahrungsmittelproduktion getöteten Tiere leiden müssen. Ich für meinen Teil liebe Tiere und möchte nicht, dass sie für meine Ernährung getötet werden. Man kann auch ohne Fleisch ein gutes und gesundes Leben führen. 

2. Homosexualität ist im biologischen Sinne auch nicht im Sinne der Natur. Lehnst du Schwule und Lesben deswegen auch ab? Sind Autos und Flugzeuge im Sinne der Natur? Warum hat die Natur dem Menschen keine Flügel gegeben, wenn sie gewollt hätte, dass er die Lüfte erobert?

@Davatar: Ich ernähre mich vegan, bezeichne mich aber nicht als Veganer. 
Eben weil ich mit dem radikalen Verhalten anderer Veganer nichts anfangen kann und selbst oft mit ihnen zusammenpralle. Ein überzeugter Veganer würde auch keine Medikamente mit Füllstoffen wie Laktose zu sich nehmen und damit kann ich mich nicht identifizieren. Wenn es um die eigene Gesundheit geht, sollte man sich eindeutige  Grenzen setzen. 
Zudem begründet sich meine vegane Ernährung größtenteils auch darauf, dass ich an einer starken Laktoseintoleranz leide und Eier seit meiner Kindheit schlecht vertrage. 
Meine Kinder hingegen würde ich nie vegetarisch oder vegan ernähren, solange sie diese Entscheidung nicht selbst für sich treffen. Fanatismus kann ich weder von Seiten der Omnivoren, noch der Veganer gutheißen.

Trotzdem wünsche ich mir, dass man meine Lebensweise toleriert und versucht, mir ohne Vourteile und mit Offenheit gegenüberzutreten. Ich erkläre einem interessierten Menschen gerne, warum ich auf tierische Produkte verzichte, aber dann erwarte ich auch, dass man mir gegenüber ein gewisses Maß an Respekt und Höflichkeit wahrt. 
Und das tun leider die wenigsten.


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2009)

1. Bei uns in der Schweiz sind die Standarts halt etwas höher als in allen anderen Ländern. Ausserdem kümmern sich aus unsere grössten Supermarktketten (Migros und Coop) um artgerechte Haltung und Produkte aus der Umgebung. 

2. Natürlich ist es gegen die Natur. Aber man hat ja gelernt solche Sachen zu tollerieren, auch wenn man ganz anders denkt. Der Mensch hat seinen Verstand und seine Fähigkeit zu lernen, so kann er vieles vollbringen.


----------



## marion9394 (29. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Weil in den meisten fällen die Tiere weder misshandelt , noch gequält werden und das Tier vom Schlachter durch einen gezielten Schuss mit der Nagelpistole in weniger als 1 Sekunde getötet wird. Die begründung von wegen quälerei und brutalen Tötungsarten finde ich nicht nachvollziehbar.



Das töten selber vielleicht nicht, aber die Haltung hat zb gerade in dem Betrieb nebenan sehr zu wünschen übrig gelassen.
Da ist der Bauer mit seinem Holzknüppel auf die Viecher losgegangen. Die toten Kälbchen lagen einfach im Müllhaufen und der Nachbarsjunge hat sich dran mit einem Holzstock vergangen…
Wenn eine Kätzin geworfen hat und die Jungen unerwünscht waren – wurden die einfach an die Hauswand geworfen.
Also lauter solche Sachen… Das war gerade im Unterallgäu keine Seltenheit…. Wegen solchen (ich hoffe doch) schwarzen Schafen habe ich inzwischen einen richtigen Hass auf Bauern.


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

Leute lasst uns doch diese ewige diskussion Vegetarier/Veganer vs Fleischfresser doch ruhen.... Ich liebe Fleisch ... meine MUtter ist seit kurzem voll fleischlos...verstehen tu i es auch net aber okay i akzeptiert es.. zu weihnachten haben wir ihr extra en fleischloses gericht gekocht (während wir anderen die fette gans hatten mjaam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sie hat sich gefreut das wir dran gedacht haben und haben extra drauf geachtet alles einzeln zu kochen und alles fleischlos war auch die soße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Deanne sei dir bewusst i bin einer der wenigen menschen die dir sagen können ich respektiere deine entscheidung und wenn du mal (was glaube ich nie passieren würde) bei uns essen kommen würdest gäbe es für dich fleischloses essen mit legger Tofu wen du sowat mögen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also gruß und peace euer Dracun



marion9394 schrieb:


> Das töten selber vielleicht nicht, aber die Haltung hat zb gerade in dem Betrieb nebenan sehr zu wünschen übrig gelassen.
> Da ist der Bauer mit seinem Holzknüppel auf die Viecher losgegangen. Die toten Kälbchen lagen einfach im Müllhaufen und der Nachbarsjunge hat sich dran mit einem Holzstock vergangen…
> Wenn eine Kätzin geworfen hat und die Jungen unerwünscht waren – wurden die einfach an die Hauswand geworfen.
> Also lauter solche Sachen… Das war gerade im Unterallgäu keine Seltenheit…. Wegen solchen (ich hoffe doch) schwarzen Schafen habe ich inzwischen einen richtigen Hass auf Bauern.



das gehört mit den leutz selbst gemacht volle kanne an die wand werfen ... i hasse Tierquäler ... und wenn i sowas persönlich mit kriege gibt es auch ne anzeige wegen tierquälerei etc und da kann i auch rabiat werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (29. April 2009)

du kannst dir vorstellen wie beliebt meine family da oben ist, ständig den tierschutz geholt für alle möglichen zwingerhunde in der nachbarschaft (für alle zur info die nicht aufm land wohnen: das ist das schick mindestens einen zwinger oder kettenhund aufm hof zu haben...) und dann auch nie in die kirche gegangen (siehe evo-beitrag^^) - ooooh das war hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

ihr phösen phösen purschen ihr... werft die phösen purschen zu poden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und is dat echt so da aber lass de sbesser mal via pn abschwatzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst ist dat hie rzu wegen spam und OT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Mhm des war mal ein Fastfood Thead, oder?
Naja wenn man schonmal dabei ist könnte man doch glatt den Ernährungsthread wieder ausgraben. Da drin ging so richtig schön die Luzi! Flames, Hass und stundenlange Diskussionen die zu nichts führten.
Ich glaub das war der erste Thread in dem ich hier in buffed.de gepostet hab und wurd direkt als Nazi und Soziopath bezeichnet... Ich erinnere mich gern zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

ja ich erinnere mich auch grad daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal gucken obs denn noch gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (29. April 2009)

Wer Vegetarier ist, weil er sagt da werden Tiere gequält sollte sich aber auch im klaren drüber sein, das aus den Tieren nicht nur Wurst/Fleisch hergestellt wird !!!! Angefangen beim Leder über Kosmetikprodukte etc. 

Fast überall sind Teile von Tieren drin, Enzyme oder sonstwas.

Hatte mal ne Diskussion mit ner Frau, die Vegetarierin war aber sich bis zum abwinken schwinkte : "Das sei ja etwas völlig anderes" "Sie esse die Schminke ja nicht" usw.
Sry aber wer so redet und nicht auch auf alles andere was aus Tieren gemacht wird verzichtet hat einfach nur einen an der Klatsche (will damit niemanden beleidigen, nur aus meiner Sicht).

Und ich weiss ja nicht : Der Mensch ist halt ein Raubtier/Allesfresser und in der Natur heisst es eben gefressen und gefressen werden. Zum Glück stehen wir ziemlich weit oben.

Wie schwachsinnig wäre es wohl, wenn sich ein Löwe in Afrika darüber beschwert, das die anderen Löwen Tierquälerei betreiben, wenn sie mal wieder ne Gazelle erwischen ? Ich glaube eine Gazelle, die von einem Löwen erwischt wird muss wesentlich länger leiden als irgend ein Schwein, welches auf einem Bauernhof zur schlachtung gezüchtet wird.
Frag doch mal nen Löwen ob er nicht lieber aufs Fleisch verzichten will und dafür sich dann von Gras ernähren will ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Natur hat es so vorgesehen, das sich alle Tiere gegenseitig auffressen. So wird alles im gleichgewicht gehalten. Der Mensch ist übrigens nicht das einzige Lebewesen, welches sich Zuchttiere hält um davon zu leben. Mal ganz davon abgesehen wären Hausschweine in der freien Natur überhaupt nicht überlebensfähig. Die wurden speziell nur für diesen Zweck gezüchtet !


----------



## LordofDemons (29. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wer Vegetarier ist, weil er sagt da werden Tiere gequält sollte sich aber auch im klaren drüber sein, das aus den Tieren nicht nur Wurst/Fleisch hergestellt wird !!!! Angefangen beim Leder über Kosmetikprodukte etc.
> 
> Fast überall sind Teile von Tieren drin, Enzyme oder sonstwas.
> 
> ...


ich wollts nicht schreiben aber danke stancer^^


----------



## Rhokan (29. April 2009)

Da fehlt KFC (oder is damit der "Hähnchenmann" gemeint?)


----------



## Deanne (29. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wer Vegetarier ist, weil er sagt da werden Tiere gequält sollte sich aber auch im klaren drüber sein, das aus den Tieren nicht nur Wurst/Fleisch hergestellt wird !!!! Angefangen beim Leder über Kosmetikprodukte etc.



So doof und naiv, dass nicht zu wissen, kann doch niemand sein. Zumindest niemand, der sich Tierschutz auf die Weste schreibt. 
Ich für meinen Teil bin seit fast 10 Jahren Vegetarier und habe mich mit dem Thema umfangreich genug auseinandergesetzt, um zu wissen, welche Produkte frei von tierischen Zusätzen sind und welche nicht.

Vegetarier sein bedeutet für mich ganz selbstverständlich der Verzicht auf Hygiene- und Kosmetikartikel, die tierische Inhaltsstoffe beinhalten oder an Tieren gestestet wurden. 
Ich trage kein Leder und keine Wolle, schlafe nicht auf Daunenkissen, benutze nur ausgewählte Kosmetik und achte darauf, keine Produkte zu kaufen, die mit Gelatine geklärt wurden. Und wenn das bedeutet, den einen oder anderen Hersteller auch mal anzuschreiben, dann ist das für mich okay. Das ist das gute Recht des Verbrauchers und mehr kann man nicht tun.

Wer meint, als "Vegetarier" Fisch essen oder Leder tragen zu müssen, ist meiner Meinung nach selbst schuld und betrügt sich damit nur selber.

Im übrigen meide ich die Vegetarismus-Diskussion eigentlich lieber, weil man es den meisten Leuten eh nicht recht machen kann. Wer davon überzeugt ist, dass Vegetarier nicht mehr als fanatische Spinner sind, wird seine Meinung sowieso nicht ändern. Zudem Toleranz und Respekt einigen Usern in diesem Forum ja generell ein Fremdwort zu sein scheinen. Vegetarier tun niemandem, weh die wenigsten wollen euch missionieren. Meinetwegen können andere Leute soviel Fleisch essen, wie sie wollen, es ist nicht mein Recht, mich da einzumischen. 

Jeder sollte so leben dürfen, wie er will, auch wenn es euch sinnlos erscheint.


----------



## Davatar (29. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Vegetarier sein bedeutet für mich ganz selbstverständlich der Verzicht auf Hygiene- und Kosmetikartikel, die tierische Inhaltsstoffe beinhalten oder an Tieren gestestet wurden.
> Ich trage kein Leder und keine Wolle, schlafe nicht auf Daunenkissen, benutze nur ausgewählte Kosmetik und achte darauf, keine Produkte zu kaufen, die mit Gelatine geklärt wurden. Und wenn das bedeutet, den einen oder anderen Hersteller auch mal anzuschreiben, dann ist das für mich okay. Das ist das gute Recht des Verbrauchers und mehr kann man nicht tun.


Sprich eigentlich sieht Deine Wohnung in etwa so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...bequem...Ein Schaf zu scheren tut dem übrigens nicht weh, nur so nebenbei...und dass Du keine Produkte nutzt, die an Tieren ausgetestet werden kann ich nicht glauben. Das dürfte nämlich so ziemlich alles sein was irgendwie mit Hygiene zu tun hat, von Medizin ganz zu schweigen. Aber ja wenn Du Dein Leben freiwillig so extrem beschneiden willst kannst Du das tun. Verständnis würde ich allerdings keins erwarten (im Gegensatz zu Akzeptanz).


----------



## Deathstyle (29. April 2009)

Subways <3 
Geht nix drüber!


----------



## Deanne (29. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> und dass Du keine Produkte nutzt, die an Tieren ausgetestet werden kann ich nicht glauben. Das dürfte nämlich so ziemlich alles sein was irgendwie mit Hygiene zu tun hat, von Medizin ganz zu schweigen.



Ich sagte bereits in einem anderen Posting, dass für mich die Grenze da ist, wo die eigene Gesundheit leidet. Ich nehme beispielsweise Schilddrüsentabletten, die nicht 100 % vegetarisch sind, aber das ist für mich ok. Jeder sollte im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten leben. Und Wolle habe ich noch nie getragen, weil ich als Kleinkind Neurodermitiker war und harte Wolle die Haut zusätzlich reizt. Im übrigen kannst du dir nicht vorstellen, wieviele Hersteller von Hygieneartikeln ohne tierische Zusätze produzieren. Selbst bei populären Ketten wie dm bekommt man ohne Probleme ein vielseitiges Angebot an Produkten. Dabei geht es mir aber vor allem darum, dass ich gegen Tierversuche bin. Und das sehen auch viele Leute so, die keine Vegetarier sind. 
Das Vorurteil, dass solche Artikel scheiße sind und man als Vegetarier nur an Keimen und Sprossen knabbert, ist überholt. 

Zudem fordere ich kein Verständnis, sondern einfach nur, dass man mir zugesteht, nach meinem Geschmack leben zu dürfen. Warum ist das nicht möglich?
Warum bekommt man Messages von fremden Leuten, die einem die Schuld an der Schweinegrippe zuschieben, nur weil man Tiere liebt? Sowas muss doch nicht sein.


----------



## Davatar (29. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das Vorurteil, dass solche Artikel scheiße sind und man als Vegetarier nur an Keimen und Sprossen knabbert, ist überholt.


Hab ich nie behauptet. Mir spielts ehrlich gesagt keine Rolle ob in meinem Putzmittel nun Tierfette sind oder nicht. Solange das Putzmittel seinen Zweck erfüllt kanns von mir aus auch Blumen, Wasser und Sand drin haben. Ich weiss ich weiss, weit hergeholt das Beispiel. Soll nur zeigen dass ich mir da einfach keine Unterschiede mache.



> Zudem fordere ich kein Verständnis, sondern einfach nur, dass man mir zugesteht, nach meinem Geschmack leben zu dürfen. Warum ist das nicht möglich?
> Warum bekommt man Messages von fremden Leuten, die einem die Schuld an der Schweinegrippe zuschieben, nur weil man Tiere liebt? Sowas muss doch nicht sein.


Das kann ich Dir auch nicht beantworten, von mir kam die Nachricht ja nicht. Dennoch: Wenn in nem Fast Food - Thread eine Vegetarierdiskussion losgerissen wird muss man sich nicht wundern wenn nicht alle Leute der selben Meinung sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei es ja auch den Vegi Mac im Mc Do gibt (nur wird der wohl kaum ohne Tierfett gebraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), aber auch sonst hab ich schon den einen oder andern Fast Food - Laden gesehn, der vegetarisch ist oder auch vegetarischen Fast Food anbietet.
Ich liebe zB Falafel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (29. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir auch nicht beantworten, von mir kam die Nachricht ja nicht. Dennoch: Wenn in nem Fast Food - Thread eine Vegetarierdiskussion losgerissen wird muss man sich nicht wundern wenn nicht alle Leute der selben Meinung sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, eigentlich wollte ich nur Marions Frage nach dem Grund für Vegetarismus beantworten. Das habe ich meiner Meinung auch sehr neutral getan, ohne die omnivore Ernährung zu verteufeln. Leider ist Vegetarismus für die meisten Leute immer noch ein rotes Tuch und einige fühlen sich selbst von einem nicht-militanten Vegetarier gleich bedroht. 
Dabei gestehe ich jedem zu, das zu essen, was ihm schmeckt.

Meine momentan Empörung kommt daher, dass ich mich gestern in meinem Blog über einen neuen Soja-Joghurt gefreut habe. Daraufhin bekam ich eine Kontaktanfrage im MSN und eine Person, die sich als Buffed-User ("einer von Buffed") vorstellte, teilte mir mit, dass ich nicht so eine Scheiße reden soll und als Veggie sowieso ein "Schweineficker" und schuld an der Schweinegrippe bin. Und diese hasserfüllte, wütende Reaktion macht mich ehrlichgesagt sehr sauer.

Den Gemüse-Mac bei McDonalds gibts übrigens nicht mehr. Dabei hab ich von vielen gehört, dass sie ihn gerne gegessen haben. Auch weil es einfach mal was anderes war, als die üblichen Burger. Bei Burger King gibts aber jetzt einen ähnlichen Burger, der auch total in Ordnung geht. 
Allerdings bin ich nicht so der große Fan von BK, weil man da zumindest bei uns immer mindestens 30 Minuten anstehen muss. Und das ist ja nicht im eigentlichen Sinne, wenn man an den Begriff "Fast Food" denkt.


----------



## Davatar (29. April 2009)

Blockieren, ignorieren, vergessen, das ist alles was Du in so einer Situation tun kannst. Man muss lernen damit zu leben dass es Leute gibt die eine andere Lebenseinstellung als Angriff auf ihre Persönlichkeit betrachten. Wenn man online beschimpft wird ist ignorieren sowieso das beste Lösungsmittel, vor allem wenn man ja sogar die Möglichkeit hat jemanden zu blockieren wie in MSN. In einer direkten Unterhaltung ist das dann schwieriger, aber da sollte die Hemmschwelle ja auch gross genug sein, Beschimpfungen auszulassen und sonst kann man es immernoch mit Dialog versuchen.

Was mich an Soja-Produkten stört ist dass sie häufig in Verbindung mit weniger (Pflanzen-)Fett kombiniert werden und fettarme Joghurts (als Beispiel), respektive Light-Produkte generell schmecken mir überhaupt nicht (mit wenigen Ausnahmen).


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

Ich sag immer nen veganer kommt mir nicht ins haus^^ aber wirklich böse mein ichd as nicht
allerdings ist mir wie vielen anderen schleierhaft warum manche mensche sich vegan(vegetarier sind noch ok) ernähren. nur durch die umstellung unserer nahrung auf allesfresser im laufe der evolution erhielt das gehirn die möglichkeit über die jetzt reichlich vorhanden eiweiße ein so gut funktionierendes gehirn zu entwickeln wie es jetzt alle(mehr oder minder) haben. und entgegen der behauptung man ernähre sich als veganer gesund ist es für den körper nicht wirklich das paradies. pflanzennahrung lässt sich viel schwerer verdauen als fleisch etc und den energiebedarf deckt es nur sofern man rund um die uhr am salad kaut , sonst fängt man an abzumagern

edit: @ deanne
solche reaktionen sind natürlich total übertrieben, da hast du dann auch mein mitgefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (29. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was mich an Soja-Produkten stört ist dass sie häufig in Verbindung mit weniger (Pflanzen-)Fett kombiniert werden und fettarme Joghurts (als Beispiel), respektive Light-Produkte generell schmecken mir überhaupt nicht (mit wenigen Ausnahmen).



Es gibt mittlerweile so süße und fettige Soja-Puddings, dass man auch davon richtig schnell in die Breite gehen kann. Man isst ja nicht nur Salat. Tofu-Nuggets, Soja-Kakao und dunkle Schokolade können auch echte Kalorienbomben sein. Laktosen-freie Produkte, die sich bei einer Intoleranz ja eher anbieten, finde ich da viel schlimmer. Die sind oft fettarm, ungesüßt und schmecken ganz furchtbar.

Ich will dich wiegesagt nicht missionieren, aber wenn du mal die Chance bekommst, Alpro Soja-Kakao zu probieren, dann tu das. Den mag sogar mein Vater und das heißt was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Normale Milchprodukte muss es ja nicht ersetzen, es kann sie auch einfach nur ergänzen.


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Es gibt mittlerweile so süße und fettige Soja-Puddings, dass man auch davon richtig schnell in die Breite gehen kann. Man isst ja nicht nur Salat. Tofu-Nuggets, Soja-Kakao und dunkle Schokolade können auch echte Kalorienbomben sein. Laktosen-freie Produkte, die sich bei einer Intoleranz ja eher anbieten, finde ich da viel schlimmer. Die sind oft fettarm, ungesüßt und schmecken ganz furchtbar.
> 
> Ich will dich wiegesagt nicht missionieren, aber wenn du mal die Chance bekommst, Alpro Soja-Kakao zu probieren, dann tu das. Den mag sogar mein Vater und das heißt was.
> 
> ...


deanne du hast mein beileid bezüglich dem idioten der dich da so extremst diffamiert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und neee mag soja milch net wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mal en legger geräucherten Tofu mit körner dra den können wri mal zusammen knabbern ...(meine frau hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht das i den zu x-mas doch recht legger fad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Deanne (29. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> aber mal en legger geräucherten Tofu mit körner dra den können wri mal zusammen knabbern ...(meine frau hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht das i den zu x-mas doch recht legger fad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gegriller, in Sojasauce und Sesamkörnern marinierter Räuchertofu wäre sicherlich was für dich. Werd ich mir gleich mal in der Pfanne anbrutzeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

lasset dir schmecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (29. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich wollte ich nur Marions Frage nach dem Grund für Vegetarismus beantworten. Das habe ich meiner Meinung auch sehr neutral getan, ohne die omnivore Ernährung zu verteufeln. Leider ist Vegetarismus für die meisten Leute immer noch ein rotes Tuch und einige fühlen sich selbst von einem nicht-militanten Vegetarier gleich bedroht.
> Dabei gestehe ich jedem zu, das zu essen, was ihm schmeckt.



aargh sorry deanne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich gewusst hätte das es gleich zu so ner disskussion kommt - hätt ich dir ne pn geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich (als Fleischianer der Gemüse ablehnt) für meinen Teil finde andere Meinungen (also wenn Sie mir nicht gegen den Strich gehen^^) immer sehr interessant... 

hab deswegen so interessiert nachgefragt weil ich mal einen klassenkameraden hatte der schon sein ganzes leben vegetarier ist. (durch die mutti halt) . Er hatte sich über meine Frage warum er trotz des vielen gemüses (dachte auch an die sprossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) so wohlgenärt sei köstlich amüsiert


----------



## Zorkal (29. April 2009)

Ein Teriyaki-Sandwichi bei Subway ist so ziemlich das geilste was man Fast Food-mäßig essen kann.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. April 2009)

Ich bin zwar passionierter Fleischfresser aber ich hab gute Gründe Vegetarier zu mögen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne im ernst, ich find das ist eigentlich kein aktuelles Thema mehr (allgemein halt) aber über die Akzeptanz und die Ignoranz der Menschen werd ich ja doch immer wieder neu überrascht (meist durch mich selber). Meine Ex war Vegetarierin und durch die Schule hat ich eigentlich immerwieder Leute bei die auch kein Fleisch gegessen haben, interessant waren aber die doch sehr ünterschiedlichen Gründe. Der eine mochte nix essen was ein "Gesicht" hat und der anderen hat es einfach nicht geschmeckt.
Was ich daran toll fand war die Erweiterung meines Essens-Horizont; ich grille bis heute nicht ohne Zucchinischeiben und Champignonspießen <3.. (nur um mal banale Beispiele zu nennen).
Selbst hab ich immer mal drüber nachgedacht das einfach mal auszuprobieren wie ich damit klar kommen würde - mein Problem damit ist aber das ich durch meinen Sport eigentlich die Eiweiße brauche und das ichs einfach gern esse.

Das Thema ist schwierig denn nicht jeder ist so tollerant wie du, Deanne, die meisten die ich durch Musikszene kennengelernt haben waren da alles andere als eisichtig - Straight Edge wird hier ja einigen ein Begriff sein; allerdings ist da der Vegetariarismus (..ihr wisst was ich meine) nur eine "Bedingung" von vielen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > ALL


----------



## marion9394 (29. April 2009)

was auch äußerst lecker ist, sind die schinken/käse paninis vom sfcc *sabba*

So ein Teil und ein großer Kaffee - und der tag fängt gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

was ist sfcc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was mir grad noch einfällt : Zweiii halbe Hahn jeden donnerstag vom Markt^^


----------



## marion9394 (29. April 2009)

übersetzt lautet das san francisco Coffee company
ist so was wie ein Starbucks (zumindestens stell ich mir einen starbucks genauso vor ;D)


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

lustig bei meinen zwei wochen in san francisco hab ich son din nicht gesehen aber zwei direkt gegenüberliegende starbucks xD


----------



## Gored (29. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> wie wird man den vegetarier wenn man mal gerne burger gegessen hat?
> 
> @Leviathan666: jo genau so seh ich das auch
> 
> ...



also wenn es dich interessiert : ich hab im januar mit meinem bruder zusammen die folge der simpsons angeguckt wo lisa vegetarierin wird, und mein bruder hat mit mir gewettet das ich es sicher nicht schaffe 4 wochen kein fleisch zu essen...gesagt getan, ich hab mich drauf eingelassen und nach ca. 2 wochen hab ich gemerkt das es mir gut tut und das ich eigentlich gar kein fleisch mehr essen will , seit dem verzichte ich gerne darauf.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. April 2009)

Geschmack: BKing, Subways, kochlöffel und da PIZZAMAN yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schnelligkeit: Kochlöffel, Pizzamann

Service: Kochlöffel ganz klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: sfcc is genial jedes mal wenn ich inne stadt fahr dann gibts capo bei scff und Bking lecka Doublewopper hrrhrrh >.>


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (29. April 2009)

Deanne, ich mag dich :> Hab ich schon mal gesagt. Hab irgendwie das Gefühl,das uns was verbindet... 

Ich selber mag Fleisch. Aber den Nahrungs-einkauf tätige ich nicht selber, das macht "Mami" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Doch ich denke, dass ich gut ohne Würste auskommen kann. Darauf kann ich verzichten. 

Kennst du einige gute Vorschläge für vegetarische Gerichte? Möglichst ohne Blattsalat, bin hartnäckiger Blattsalat-Hasser (hatte mal als Kind einen Wurm im Salat...). Ich könnte mich auch vegetarisch umstellen, aber ich weiss nicht, was ich sonst essen soll^^Bis jezz ernähr ich mich hauptsächlich von Teigwaren, wenn ich selber kochen muss.


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

> Habt irgendwie das Gefühl,das uns was verbindet...


Ach du heilige...

BTT: 
Ich find die neuen BK Cheeseburger-King-Deals geil (bzw eigentlich nur den kleineren)... Wenn man 2 bestellt und nett fragt, tauschen die einem den Cheeseburger auch gegen nen Chili-Cheese burger aus und füllen die Getränke in einen Becher. Dann bekommt man für 5 Euro 3 Burger (Cheese/Chili-Cheese/Chicken-Nugget), nen großes Getränk und 2 kleine Pommes.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ach du heilige...
> 
> BTT:
> Ich find die neuen BK Cheeseburger-King-Deals geil (bzw eigentlich nur den kleineren)... Wenn man 2 bestellt und nett fragt, tauschen die einem den Cheeseburger auch gegen nen Chili-Cheese burger aus und füllen die Getränke in einen Becher. Dann bekommt man für 5 Euro 3 Burger (Cheese/Chili-Cheese/Chicken-Nugget), nen großes Getränk und 2 kleine Pommes.


:>

ok ichh glaub es wird wieder mal zeit ordendlich BK zu raiden ich krieg hunger


----------



## Davatar (29. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kennst du einige gute Vorschläge für vegetarische Gerichte? Möglichst ohne Blattsalat, bin hartnäckiger Blattsalat-Hasser (hatte mal als Kind einen Wurm im Salat...). Ich könnte mich auch vegetarisch umstellen, aber ich weiss nicht, was ich sonst essen soll^^Bis jezz ernähr ich mich hauptsächlich von Teigwaren, wenn ich selber kochen muss.


o_O sogar mir als leidenschaftlicher Fleischfan fallen auf Anhieb unzählige fleischlose Gerichte ein:
Teigwaren, Spätzle, Pizza und Pizzaähnliches (Bruscetta und co), Rohkost mit selbst gemachten Quarksaucen, Kartoffeln (am Stück, als Würfel, als Garnitur, püriert, als Stock, als Schnitze, als Pommes Frites, gebraten, gekocht, gedämpft, ...), Reis (normal, Parfümreis, Safranreis, Tomatenreis, Curryreis, Milchreis ...), Sandwichs, Salate (Blatt-, Eisberg-, Tomaten-, Gurken-, Fenchel-, ...), alles Mögliche, was man mit Käse machen kann wie Fondue, Raclette, mit Schmelzkäse überbackenes Zeug, Pilze in allen möglichen Formen und Variationen, Gemüse an und für sich (da gibts ja noch unzählige Sorten und die kann man auch alle kochen, dünsten, braten, in Salatform bringen oder Schmuck draus machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), Früchte, Müsli, Kornprodukte (so ziemlich alles was aus Teig ist), Milchprodukte (Joghurt, Käse, Milchdrinks, ...), und und und. Die Auswahl ist gewaltig...warst Du nicht in der Kochschule? Ansonsten kauf Dir einfach ein Vegetarisches Kochbuch oder nutze Freund Google.

Richtig verarbeitet kann man fast alles essen, das aus dem Boden wächst, sogar Brennesseln (soll sogar sehr gesund sein und gar nicht so schlecht schmecken) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (29. April 2009)

Nudeln sind auch gut und vegetarisch!


----------



## Stancer (29. April 2009)

Wer das wirklich durchzieht und dann auch richtig auf alles verzichtet, was Dinge von Tieren enthält... bitte. Ist eine Lebenseinstellung.

Ich mag halt nur diese Nicht-Fleischesser nicht, die aber nen Echt-Pelzmantel im Schrank hängen haben oder mit Lederschuhen herum laufen !!!

Ich könnte niemals auf Fleisch verzichten, ich meine das würde bedeuten kein Steak grillen mehr im Sommer und dabei nen kühles Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> kein Steak grillen mehr im Sommer und dabei nen kühles Bier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HORROR Vorstellung AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *läuft schreiend weg*
*Tür zu knall*


----------



## Davatar (29. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> HORROR Vorstellung AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*Mr. Burns - mässiges* AUSGEZEICHNET! *Dracuns Bier klaut und austrinkt*


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. April 2009)

Nuja, ich präferiere Subways, weil einfach als einziges von den allen richtig Satt macht.
Wenn ich bei MC was fress ( kommt selten genug vor) bin ich danach nicht annähernd so gesättigt wie nach nem 30 cm Sub ^^

und zum Thema Vegetarier...ich weiss nich woher das kommt, aber das passt ^^ :
"Wir haben uns nicht an die Spitze der Nahrungskette gekämpft, nur um dann Gemüse zu essen"


----------



## LordofDemons (29. April 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> und zum Thema Vegetarier...ich weiss nich woher das kommt, aber das passt ^^ :
> "Wir haben uns nicht an die Spitze der Nahrungskette gekämpft, nur um dann Gemüse zu essen"


Vegetarier ist indianisch und bedeutet: "Zu blöd zum jagen"
kleiner spaß am rande^^


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Vegetarier ist indianisch und bedeutet: "Zu blöd zum jagen"
> kleiner spaß am rande^^


du meinst wie Feng Chui chinesisch ist für Möbelrücken?^^


----------



## Deanne (29. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kennst du einige gute Vorschläge für vegetarische Gerichte? Möglichst ohne Blattsalat, bin hartnäckiger Blattsalat-Hasser (hatte mal als Kind einen Wurm im Salat...). Ich könnte mich auch vegetarisch umstellen, aber ich weiss nicht, was ich sonst essen soll^^Bis jezz ernähr ich mich hauptsächlich von Teigwaren, wenn ich selber kochen muss.



Magst du die asiatische Küche? Besonders in Indien, Thailand und Vietnam gibt es überwiegend vegetarische Gerichte. Eine Schüssel Reis, dazu gebratenes Gemüse mit Sojasauce. Je nach Geschmack kann man auch ein Ei oder oder marinierten Tofu dazugeben. Klingt simpel, schmeckt aber super.
Oder man macht sich einen Gemüseauflauf mit Auberginen, Spinat und Tomaten. Es gibt unendlich viele Variationen von Nudeln mit Saucen auf Gemüsebasis oder Kartoffelgerichte aller Art, die eine gute Alternative zu Fleisch sind. Selbst, wenn man nur einmal in der Woche einen Gemüse-Tag einlegen möchte. Zur Grill-Saison sind auch Gemüsespieße eine tolle Sache. 

Es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten und vegetarische Gerichte lassen heutzutage sehr schnell und günstig zubereiten. Und auch für Nicht-Vegetarier ist eine Ernährung, die reich an Obst und Gemüse ist, empfehlenswert.


----------



## Zonalar (29. April 2009)

mjam, ich liebe Asiatische Küche^^Aber alles was ich in diesem Zusammenhang mache ist instand-nudeln mit heissem Wasser zu begiessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mich auch schon immer gefragt, wie ich den leckeren Asiatischen reis hinbekomme... ein paar Asiatische Zutaten/Gewürze haben wir


----------



## Briefklammer (29. April 2009)

McDreck schmeckt am besten hat find ich auch den schnellsten service doch ich finde an ner pommesbude ist die bedienung am nettesten^^


----------



## Scharamo (29. April 2009)

> .... Scnellster Service
> Mc Donalds
> Börgerking ....



Rechtschreibung ist mir eigentlich  total egal, aber hier gehts echt nicht anders...


----------



## Davatar (29. April 2009)

Besorg Dir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und lies da nach, ist das beste Kochbuch das ich kenne. Vermutlich wird aber Deine Mutter eh so eins oder was äquivalentes haben.


----------



## Deanne (29. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> mjam, ich liebe Asiatische Küche^^Aber alles was ich in diesem Zusammenhang mache ist instand-nudeln mit heissem Wasser zu begiessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein Lieblings-Buch auf diesem Gebiet.

Ansonsten gibt es auch hier sehr tolle, in diesem Fall japanische Rezepte:

http://www.nekobento.com/

Und keine Angst, selber kochen ist gar nicht schwer. Mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich daran und lernt immer mehr dazu.


----------



## Zonalar (29. April 2009)

nene, mir schon klar. Ich hab selbst so eins in der Küche rumstehen und bin 2 Jahre in die Kochschule^^(in der Schule. Is bei uns 1 jahr obligatorisch) Ich weiss wie man kocht, nur ich hasse das Abwaschen, und weil ich ein so fauler mensch bin, mache ich lieber fast-food zeugs und so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (29. April 2009)

Auf www.chefkoch.de findet man auch haufenweise Rezepte. Da hol ich mir immer meine Rezepte und die sind alle sehr gut. Findet man auch viele vegetarische Rezepte.

Ansonsten finde ich, sollte man seinen Geschmack nicht permanent mit Fast Food penetrieren. Es gibt so viele geniale Rezepte und Küchen.
Ich selbst probiere gerne aus und gehe gern durch die internationale Küche.


----------



## marion9394 (30. April 2009)

> Auf www.chefkoch.de findet man auch haufenweise Rezepte. Da hol ich mir immer meine Rezepte und die sind alle sehr gut. Findet man auch viele vegetarische Rezepte.



Rezepte gibts viele gute - ich kriegs allerdings doch nicht hin... bin und bleibe wohl maggi-tütchen-koch


----------



## LordofDemons (30. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Rezepte gibts viele gute - ich kriegs allerdings doch nicht hin... bin und bleibe wohl maggi-tütchen-koch


denk dir nix marion

die eltern von nem freund von mir sind beides köche (wirklihc gute köche)

aber trotzdem isst er am liebsten dosenravioli, weil die weniger arbeit machen -.-


----------



## Davatar (30. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> denk dir nix marion
> 
> die eltern von nem freund von mir sind beides köche (wirklihc gute köche)
> 
> aber trotzdem isst er am liebsten dosenravioli, weil die weniger arbeit machen -.-





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Freundin eines Bekannten von mir ist auch Köchin. Er meinte auch: _Wenn sie zu Hause ist koche besser ich. Für Spaghetti Napoli mit Salat braucht sie 5 Pfannen und Geschirr bei dem ich nicht mal weiss wozu es da ist und am Schluss bin eh ich der Depp der abwaschen muss. Wenn sie fertig ist mit kochen siehts in der Küche schlimmer aus als auf nem Schlachtfeld._ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shariko (30. April 2009)

Also ganz klar: Der Pizzaservice!

Der hat bei uns die netteste Bedienung und es schmeckt einfach klasse bei dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devoran (30. April 2009)

Ich hab ganz klare Vorstellungen über mein essen:

1. ein halbes Schwein auf Toast, gut durch und den Toast nur leicht gebräunt
2. eine Schubkarre voll Pommes als kleine Beilage
3. ein Faß Mayonaise
4. eine kleine Diät-Cola (0,2 l) man muß ja auf seine Figur achten^^

Davon mal ganz abgesehen, Pizza, Burger, was auch immer, hauptsache FLEISCH.

in diesem Sinne

Mahlzeit


----------



## Spectrales (30. April 2009)

[acronym="Laugh Out Loud"]lol[/acronym]

Heisst Kochlöffel nun selbst gekocht?

Hab überall Kochlöffel ausgewählt.. Selbst kochen ist doch das Beste
Ansonsten geh ich nur zum Subways oder "Bürgerking" (Du bist albern..TE)


----------



## EspCap (30. April 2009)

Nein, denk ich jedenfalls nicht. Bei uns (BaWü) hats in den Städten Kochlöffel Filialen, die verkaufen einfache Burger und Hähnchenschenkel und solche Sachen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kochl%C3%B6ffel_(Fast-Food)


----------



## Teufelsgurke (1. Mai 2009)

Oooh ich steh total auf Mäcces und subway..hrhr..unsere schule liegt direkt in stadt mitte und man ist umgeben von tausenden läden und centern,die einem schnelles essen andrehen wollen.
Aber wenn ich vom schnellsten Service ausgehe dann liegt das heißgeliebte Mäcces viel zuweit hinten.Zur Prime time (mittagspause) steht man gut und gerne schon  mal 20 minuten und hat dann eine total öhm unnette bedienung vor sich.
Da ist Subway schon besser.

Aber nichts geht über den einzigartigen,grandiosen Döner meines vertrauens.So unglaublich lecker und schnell und immer mit extra zwiebeln.Alles schnell tip top und schülern winkt rabatt.Also wenn ihr mal nach Dessau kommt und nach schnellem Essen sucht..einfach mich mal fragen ^^


----------



## nemø (1. Mai 2009)

So.Vieles was angesprochen wurde editiert, es gibt keinen Punkt selbstegmacht weil es um Fast-Food geht.

Ich selber koche auch sehr gerne, wollt aber mal allgemeinen meinung hören, sehen.

mfg


----------



## Dietrich (1. Mai 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dafür sind die Sachen von Subway deutlich frischer und noch halbwegs gesund. Nen halbes Sandwich kostet ja 3-4€ und schon danach merkt man ein gutes Sättigungsgefühl.
> Bei McD oder BK kannst doch Cheeseburger wie verrückt in dich reinschaufeln, ohne das man Satt wird und wenn dann hat man nach 1Std wieder Hunger.
> McD und BK sind halt einfach qualitaiver Müll, es schmeckt das stimmt aber es ist pures Gift für den Körper.
> 
> ...



Miese Vorurteile mehr nicht. Die Qualität von den FastFood Produkten (bei den großen Ketten) ist sehr sehr gut. Wer hier was anderes behauptet, der lügt!
Daher kommt auch teilweise der Preis. Das Problem der meisten Leute ist einfach, das sie kaum noch Produkte ohne Geschmacksverstärker kennen.
Und man kann sich auf mit FastFood gesund ernähren, wenn man es will. Aber es ist heute ja so einfach, mal schnell für seine nervenden Kinder ein Kids Menü zu bestellen, 
anstatt sich selber mal für 1 Stunden an den Hert zustellen. 




Deanne schrieb:


> 1. Das finde ich etwas oberfllächlich betrachtet. Was ist beispielsweise mit der systematischen Verfütterung von Exkrementen und Antibiotika? Die haben wir Vegetarier uns nicht ausgedacht. Es ist nun mal Tatsache, dass viele Fleischproduzenten die hohen Kosten, die eine humane Haltung und Tötung von Schlachttieren mit sich bringt, scheuen und die Tiere lieber in in engen Transportern durch die Weltgeschichte karren. Um das zu bemerken, muss man kein Vegetarier sein. Viele meiner Freunden greifen mittlerweile auf Fleisch von Bio-Bauern zurück, weil viele große Unternehmen nur im Sinne ihres Profits arbeiten und sich dabei wenig darum kümmern, ob die für die Nahrungsmittelproduktion getöteten Tiere leiden müssen. Ich für meinen Teil liebe Tiere und möchte nicht, dass sie für meine Ernährung getötet werden. Man kann auch ohne Fleisch ein gutes und gesundes Leben führen.
> 
> 2. Homosexualität ist im biologischen Sinne auch nicht im Sinne der Natur. Lehnst du Schwule und Lesben deswegen auch ab? Sind Autos und Flugzeuge im Sinne der Natur? Warum hat die Natur dem Menschen keine Flügel gegeben, wenn sie gewollt hätte, dass er die Lüfte erobert?



Fleisch das von Bio Bauern kommt hat halt seinen Preis, den will der Kunde aber meist nicht zahlen, da zu hoch.

Homosexualität kommt auch im Tierreich vor. Also ist sie in meinen Augen natürlich.

MfG


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> 2. Homosexualität ist im biologischen Sinne auch nicht im Sinne der Natur. Lehnst du Schwule und Lesben deswegen auch ab? Sind Autos und Flugzeuge im Sinne der Natur? Warum hat die Natur dem Menschen keine Flügel gegeben, wenn sie gewollt hätte, dass er die Lüfte erobert?


neueste untersuchungen sagend a was anderes. wie viele wissenschaftler genau diese these vertreten kann ich nichts agen, aber sie stößt nicht unbedingt auf ablehnung. laut dieser theorie wird homsexualität durch gene vererbt . wenn dies stimmen soltle (nachweisbar ist es noch nicht) könnt e man weiter denken und sagen das homosexualität ein mittel istd er überbevölkerung entgegen zu wirken. die theorie hat mir ein kumpel erzählt und er hat sie wiederrum im bio-leistungskurs besprochen. ich selbst empfinde das garnicht als so unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Dietrich (1. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> ... Wobei es ja auch den Vegi Mac im Mc Do gibt (nur wird der wohl kaum ohne Tierfett gebraten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei den großen FastFood Ketten brät das Fleisch im eigenen Fett. Es wird kein Fett zugegeben. Fritiert wird in Raps-Öl.



Deanne schrieb:


> Meine momentan Empörung kommt daher, dass ich mich gestern in meinem Blog über einen neuen Soja-Joghurt gefreut habe. Daraufhin bekam ich eine Kontaktanfrage im MSN und eine Person, die sich als Buffed-User ("einer von Buffed") vorstellte, teilte mir mit, dass ich nicht so eine Scheiße reden soll und als Veggie sowieso ein "Schweineficker" und schuld an der Schweinegrippe bin. Und diese hasserfüllte, wütende Reaktion macht mich ehrlichgesagt sehr sauer.
> 
> Den Gemüse-Mac bei McDonalds gibts übrigens nicht mehr. Dabei hab ich von vielen gehört, dass sie ihn gerne gegessen haben. Auch weil es einfach mal was anderes war, als die üblichen Burger. Bei Burger King gibts aber jetzt einen ähnlichen Burger, der auch total in Ordnung geht.
> Allerdings bin ich nicht so der große Fan von BK, weil man da zumindest bei uns immer mindestens 30 Minuten anstehen muss. Und das ist ja nicht im eigentlichen Sinne, wenn man an den Begriff "Fast Food" denkt.



Würde man mir den Begriff "Schweineficker" an den Kopf werfen, würde ich knall hart zur Polizei gehen!

Ich find sowieso faszinieren wie eine große deutsche Illustrierte Tageszeitung den Begriff "Schweinegrippe" so in die Köpfe der Menschen brennen konnte.
Das ist schlicht falsch und muss "Mexikanische Grippe" heissen. Die Krankheit wird nur von Mensch zu Mensch übertragen. Da haben Schweine nichts mit zu tuen.

Und meine Meinung dazu das du Vegetarier bist...... Gut, mehr Fleisch für mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Zorkal schrieb:


> Ein Teriyaki-Sandwichi bei Subway ist so ziemlich das geilste was man Fast Food-mäßig essen kann.



Danke, jetzt habe ich wieder hunger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

PS: Sorry für mögliche doppel Posts. Aber ich arbeite gerade den Beitrag von Seite 1 an ab. Und wenn ich zitieren möchte, geht das leider immer nur Seitenweise.


----------



## Cerboza (1. Mai 2009)

Vom Geschmack her auf jeden Fall Subway, frisch und lecker !
Am schnellsten geht bei uns BK, das ist sofort da und heiß. Mc Donalds hängt da finde ich sehr nach.
Die netteste Bedienung hat unser Döner Mann ! Bei Subway oder sonstwo wirste nich gefragt ob du deine Bonuskarte dabei hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und er lässt uns immer auf die Alu-Folie was malen etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietrich (1. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kennst du einige gute Vorschläge für vegetarische Gerichte? Möglichst ohne Blattsalat, bin hartnäckiger Blattsalat-Hasser (hatte mal als Kind einen Wurm im Salat...).



Das wäre in meinen Augen schon fast das Beste am Salat. Darf ich euch mal so ein richtiges Überlebentraining empfehlen? Ihr glaubt garnicht, was man für leckere Sachen so im Wald unter Steinen und Baumrinde findet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## fathril (1. Mai 2009)

naja mcdoof is seit letztem we bei mir unten durch
die kassiererin nur am rumhusten-> schweinegrippe incoming^^
und man darf 10 min auf nen kalten burger warten-.-


----------



## Night falls (2. Mai 2009)

> die kassiererin nur am rumhusten-> schweinegrippe incoming^^


*grusel*.


----------



## Gored (2. Mai 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Das wäre in meinen Augen schon fast das Beste am Salat. Darf ich euch mal so ein richtiges Überlebentraining empfehlen? Ihr glaubt garnicht, was man für leckere Sachen so im Wald unter Steinen und Baumrinde findet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh ja *lol* so en geiler survival-eintopf toppt doch eh alles, schön mit würmern, engerlingen und brennessel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is auf jeden fall sehr zu empfehlen und auch als vegetarier kann man da über seinen schatten springen und die insekten essen (die viecher sowohl groß wie klein tun mir eh net leid, die leiden sowieso)


----------



## G3nGeN (2. Mai 2009)

4x Döner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich hasse McD und dieses Burgerdings...


----------



## Tikume (4. Mai 2009)

Pommes von McDonalds


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Pommes von McDonalds



Ich mochte Mecces noch nie besonders.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (4. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Pommes von McDonalds



Richtig geil xD
Gut, dass ich eh nimmer bei Mcces esse^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Pommes von McDonalds


das ist ja ma hart... löl^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

wegen sowas unter anderem wollt ich nen bedanko^^
wers cool findet bedankt sich und muss nich den thread zuspammen =)


----------



## sTereoType (4. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Pommes von McDonalds


na das nenn ich doch mal innovation pur. jetzt werden die pommes nicht nur frittiert sondern auch glasiert xD
dagegen stinken die apfelpommes von BK ja mal dicke ab^^


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

> Die Mutter des Kindes hatte die Polizei informiert, nachdem das Mädchen am vergangenen Donnerstag das Kondom in einer Happy-Meal-Tüte gefunden hatte.


Eine tolle Überaschung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Mc esse ich nur noch, weil es bei uns kein Burger King hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (5. Mai 2009)

Die Dönerbude ist immer noch am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nette Bedienung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim McDonalds sind siw wie Roboter :    
Maxi?
Ketschup/Mayo?
Cola?
Mitnehmen?


----------



## Noxiel (5. Mai 2009)

Kleiner Tipp für frisch gemachte Pommes. Bestellt Pommes *ohne* Salz. Sobald ihr die Fritten dann habt, bittet einfach nach ein zwei Päckchen Salz. ^^


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

Auswählmöglichkeit "Keines" fehlt.
Ich finde bei keinem das Essen gut und der Service ist eigentlich auch immer unter aller Sau...


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

inspiriert von noxiel hab ich auch noch nen fastfood tipp für mcces.
einen chickenburger ohne soße bestellen und  sich ein päckchen mayo dazu kaufen. mayo nun auf den chickenburger und ihr habt nen mcchicken für 1,45€ anstatt für 3,20€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (5. Mai 2009)

ist ein McChicken nicht größer als ein Chickenburger?


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

nur das stückchen hühnerfleisch dazwischen, aber bei dem preis vom selbstgebastelten kannst dir auch 2 holen und kommst immernoch billiger dabei weg^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (5. Mai 2009)

stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 guter Tipp 
werds nächstes Mal versuchen ^^


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> inspiriert von noxiel hab ich auch noch nen fastfood tipp für mcces.
> einen chickenburger ohne soße bestellen und  sich ein päckchen mayo dazu kaufen. mayo nun auf den chickenburger und ihr habt nen mcchicken für 1,45€ anstatt für 3,20€
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber... 
Chickenburger ist das einzige was bei McD schmeckt, wenn ich den jetzt mit Myonaise verschandel... bäh!

P.S.: Verlangen die ernsthaft 45 Cent für ein Mayonaise-Dings?
P.P.S.: Der McChicken ist deutlich größer als der Chickenburger, ja.

So.
Pizzaservice, natürlich.
Hab ich übersehen.

Bestellen oder bei Pizza Hut, wo man wunderbare Pizza macht.
Da is gut! Kannste den ganzen Rest mal sowas von in die Tonne klopfen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. Mai 2009)

Mäges ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

15 cent für die mayo. der chickenbürger kostet(zummindest bei allen mcces die ich kenne) 1,30&#8364; würd daher auch nicht mehr in der 1&#8364; werbung von mcces verwendet.
mir persönlich schmeckt die komisch soße auf dem chickenbürger überhaupt nicht. bezüglich der größenverhältnisse siehe vorherigen post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> 15 cent für die mayo. der chickenbürger kostet(zummindest bei allen mcces die ich kenne) 1,30€ würd daher auch nicht mehr in der 1€ werbung von mcces verwendet.
> mir persönlich schmeckt die komisch soße auf dem chickenbürger überhaupt nicht. bezüglich der größenverhältnisse sie vorherigen post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du wohnst ja hinter'm Mond! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mitlerweile schon wieder auf einem Euro unten.
ich finde grad das Plakat nicht, reiche ich aber nach.

Edit: Nicht Plakat sondern Internetseite: http://www.mcdonalds.de/produkte/chickenburger.html
Und auch auf der Startseite steht unten: "Wieder 1&#8364;! Der Chickenburger."


----------



## Night falls (5. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich ist das nur, weil den Burger niemand der bei klarem Verstand war überhaupt noch haben wollte, nachdem er 1,39 Euro kostete... Ich wette das ist aber auch nur so ne Verarsche wie beim letzten mal als die den wieder auf 1 Euro geschraubt ham un nach kurzer Zeit isser wieder auf 1,39.


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich schätze auch, dass der Verkauf dieses Winz-Burgers zum Preis um 1.30€ einfach krass eigebrochen ist und sie garkeine Wahl hatten.


----------



## nemø (14. Juli 2009)

Viel besser als die andere Umfrage !!!

/push


----------



## Gored (14. Juli 2009)

@ hotgoblin : ich find dein bemühen ja echt gut, aber deine tips seite is noch a weng leer, ich wünsch dir mehr glück als mit deinen anderen foren...

b2topic: kennt ihr gregs? das is so was wie ne fast food kette in england...allerdings eher so bäckerei mäßig, da gibts super leckere pasteten zu mitnehmen und das bis um 4 morgens...definitv auch einer meiner favoriten!


----------



## Vanth1 (15. Juli 2009)

Juhuu ich war bei Hooters testessen in berlin an dre straße des 17.junis

also ich muss sagen wooooow.......und das lag nicht nur an dem essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hahaa


----------

